# chez moi (=pour moi)



## eroz

"Chez les blacks chez les sikhs chez les jaunes" viene de la canción "voyage voyage de Desireless"

= Viaja donde viven los negros,  los ??? y los amarillos??

Sé que se refiere a que viaje a todas las culturas, la de todas las razas pero literalmente no sep  

Merci beaucoup


----------



## muriel.m

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sikhisme

Hola,
Aqui te mando una direccion donde te explican la palabra "sikh"
Saludos


----------



## Clicko

En español se escribe _Sij, _y así viene en el diccionario de la RAE :
*sij**.*
  (Del ingl. _sikh,_ y este del sánscr. _šisya_, discípulo).
* 1.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo al sijismo.
* 2.* adj. Seguidor de esta religión. U. t. c. s.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## eroz

Jo, muchísimas gracias, no lo encontraba como sik en castellano... Me pregunto una última cosa ¿qué traducción haríais? Lo digo por ser políticamente correctos.

1- A donde viven los negros, los sijs/sijes?siges?, los amarillos 

Me suena bastante mal 

¿Cuál es el plural de "sij"?

Mil gracias


----------



## Helene13

Hola,
concretamente signifiaria viajar a Africa, a la India y a Asia... pero
al no existir una palabra precisa que describa la piel de la gente de la India, y probablemente por cuestiones de ritmo, necesitaba una palabra de una sílaba...
a lo que voy: inventate algo, sos libre!!! porque lo de políticamente correcto no tiene mucho la canción original: el uso de las palabras "negro" y "amarillo" suena bastante fuerte. c'est juste de la provocation...

Suerte


----------



## yserien

Algunas veces tambien se puede traducir "chez" por caso, en mi lugar, yo en las mismas circunstancias . Qu'est ce que tu dis ? Moi, chez moi ,je ne dis rien.


----------



## idiomina

Yserien, no entendi lo que dijiste. Me lo puedes explicar?


----------



## yserien

idiomina said:


> Yserien, no entendi lo que dijiste. Me lo puedes explicar?


Je rentre chez moi : je rentre à la maison
Chez moi mon avis est ce que.... ..personnellement, moi je pense que...(Tiene dos sentidos casa y caso)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Yserien tiene razón y a veces "chez moi" significa: "para mí (y para todo el mundo)".
Pero se suele emplear con tono exarcerbado cuando alguien se empeña en probar el contrario de una evidencia:
(ejemplo estúpido, perdón)
- deux et deux font cinq
- chez moi, deux et deux ça fait quatre

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour !

Con tono exacerbado... o no...

Pues por ejemplo Georges Brassens escribió esta canción (dedicada a Martine, está clarisísimo, ) :

Tout est bon chez elle, 
Y a rien à jeter,
Sur l'île déserte
Il faut tout emporter.

Poum, poum-poum, poum-poum,poum-poum, poum-poum, poum, poum....

Besos y feliz Navidad...


----------



## marianpuyo

hola, 
puedo traducir  "chez les aînés" como en la época de nuestros mayores en la siguiente frase? 

mais non plus dans le but de défier ses frontières ontologiques (comme chez les aînés) mais de critiquer les modèles .......
 
pero tampoco con la finalidad de desafiar las fronteras ontológicas ( como en la época de nuestros mayores) sino de criticar los modelos......
 
Muchas gracias
 
Marian


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sí, "aînés" se suele traducir por "mayores"
L´aîné : el mayor    nos aînés: nuestros mayores.


----------



## marianpuyo

gracias Iglesia, entonces lo ouedo traducir por como los mayores?
No suena muy bien pero.........

Marian


----------



## Marian_trad

Hola!!!

Me podeis confirmar que "chez" se puede utilizar correctamente en la siguiente frase: "on n´apprécie pas chez les candidats des niveaux cliniquement significatifs des troubles graves ou chroniques"

gracias
Marian


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola Marian

Espera respuesta nativa pero te diría 99,9% que sí.


----------



## Domtom

_No se aprecia entre los candidatos niveles..._

Yo creo que sí está bien este _chez_.

Otra aplicación de _chez_:

-- Chez nous, l'alcool est interdit.

Aquí el sentido de _chez nous_ es, con el contexto apropiado, "en nuestro país".


----------



## Gévy

Hola Marian:

Es perfecto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## pbartual

Bueno, en el asunto he resumido la frase que me trae de cabeza:

L'amitié, c'est justement d'essayer de savoir ce qui ne va pas chez l'autre pour pouvoir l'aider.

Contexto: Un chico va a casa de un amigo a pedirle un favor pero no puede decirle el motivo. El amigo le dice que necesita saber el motivo. Entonces, la novia del amigo dice la frase. ¿Se entiende?

Agradezco cualquier ayuda. Un saludo.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

La amistad es justamente tratar de saber lo que no va bien en el otro para poderle ayudar.


----------



## pbartual

Mil gracias


----------



## yserien

Chez no sólo significa casa.
También puede significar.......caso. Chez moi, je n'aime point la fête des taureaux.
Chez lui, en casa de él y en lugar de él.


----------



## cris_29_esp

Hola, buenas,

estoy trabajando en un texto medical, y no consiguo en traducir la expresión "chez l'adulte"..

como por ejempl, " ce médicament est déconseillé chez l'adulte de plus de 50 ans".

Creo que se puede traducir por "con el adulto" pero no estoy segura.


muchas gracias por ayudarme...


----------



## Ploupinet

"Para el adulto..."?


----------



## cris_29_esp

et si je mets une autre phrase genre: 

"la presencia simultanea de parámetros rojos aumentados y de enfermedades psiquiátricas y neurológicas con el adulto."

porque "para" no funciona por esta frase, verdad?
asi que no sé...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Tu diras: ...*en* el adulto mayor de 50 años.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Sur un prospectus, on dirait: *desaconsejado en adultos de más de 50 años.*


----------



## cris_29_esp

Muchas gracias a todos...


----------



## kimi

Hola que tal !

Pues nada

Traduzco citas bibliográficas y en muchas de ellas aparece "*chez l'auteur"*, Por ejemplo:

 Maximoff, Matéo, _Ce monde qui n'est pas le mien_, chez l'auteur, 1992.


He buscado y siignifica que el artículo, libro, etc. se puede conseguir (que se vende) en el domicilio del autor.


Me pregunto si traducirlo como "*en el domicillio del autor*" o "*a la venta en el domicilio del autor*".


No se si habrá alguna fórmula fija para este tipo de cosa...



muchas gracias


----------



## Probo

Hola: No tengo certeza absoluta, pero creo que la traducción correcta es "edición del autor"; el autor paga la edición y se encarga de la distribución. Saludos.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Venta directa del autor.


----------



## kimi

*Muchas gracias *


----------



## Willa34

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous m'aider à traduire cette phrase :

"C'est devenu une habitude *chez un bon nombre* de personnes."

Merci!


----------



## CHUGE

Bonjour!
"Se ha convertido en costumbre de un gran número de personas"


----------



## Willa34

merci bien!


----------



## Sordello

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
No te olvides de comprobar los hilos existentes en nuestros diccionarios. Gracias.​
Saludos nuevamente, 

no logro dar con el equivalente de chez l'un en la frase siguiente:

"La première a consisté à penser l'image dans sa dépendance première de l'être, à la déterminer comme faux-être chez Platon avec la mise en abyme de l'être dans ses reflets et ses simulacres chez l'un, comme contre-être chez Sartre avec la mise en opposition de l'être et de l'imaginaire". (P. Vauday, L'Invention du visible, Hermann, 2008).


La primera consistió en pensar la imagen en su dependencia {primera} respecto del ser, a determinarla como falso-ser en Platón con la puesta en abismo del ser en sus reflejos y sus simulacros en uno, como contra-ser en Sartre con la puesta en {contraste/oposición} del ser y de lo imaginario."

no se si en este caso se refiere a Platón en oposición a Sartre o a la primera de las formas de las que el autor habla para dar cuenta de un pregunta por la esencia de las imágenes. 
Me parece un frase un tanto confusa, espero puedan entenderla ustedes mejor que yo,
desde ya muchas gracias.

Sordello.


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿En uno de ellos?

Buenas noches...


swift


----------



## Sordello

Muchas gracias swift, igualmente no estoy muy seguro...

saludos.

Sordello


----------



## swift

Hola:

Me parece que "chez" quiere decir "en el caso de" en este contexto.

Hasta luego,


swift


----------



## Sordello

Me gusta como en el caso de... 

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Nellee2008

Bonjour à tous !

Je souhaite traduire la phrase suivante :

"la marchandise a été enlevée *chez le client* lundi dernier et sera acheminée par camion vers le port d'embarquement"

"La mercancía ha sido recogida en la *factoria del cliente* el último lunes y será despachada por camión hasta el porte de embarcación"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Le client est une entreprise ou un particulier ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "la marchandise a été enlevée *chez le client* lundi dernier et sera acheminée par camion vers le port d'embarquement"
> "La mercancía ha sido recogida en la *factoria del cliente* el último lunes y será despachada por camión hasta el porte de embarcación"
> Gévy;8874212]Bonjour,
> Le client est une entreprise ou un particulier ?


Bonjour,
En cas de doute: "en casa del cliente..."

*** Norma 2


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:



Tina Iglesias said:


> En cas de doute: "en casa del cliente..."


 
En mi opinión, puede prestar a confusión si se trata de una empresa. 

Yo optaría por *en el domicilio del cliente*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
recoger una mercancía* en el almacen* (l'entrepôt) *del cliente*...est d'usage courant.


----------



## yserien

También puede ser que no haya ningún almacén, ante la duda, "en el domicilio del cliente " es una opción válida.


----------



## Nellee2008

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Bonjour,

J'aimerais traduire "chez le client" mais je ne sais pas si la traduction est correcte 
la marchandise a été enlevée *chez le client* et sera acheminée par camion jusqu'au port d'embarquement.

voici ma réponse:

La mercancía ha sido recuperada *a la casa del cliente* / *desde la casa del cliente *y será despachada por camión hasta el puerto de embarcación.


----------



## yserien

La mercancía será recogida en el almacén/depósito del cliente y conducida en camión hasta el puerto de embarque.
(Creo que ya hubo un hilo anterior)


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:

Tienes razón, Yserien.  **** Merci, les fils ont été fusionnés. Martine (Mod...)
En mi humilde opinión, Yserien también tiene razón en esto: tratándose de mercancía, es probable que la misma no sea recogida en el domicilio del cliente, sino en el almacén, depósito o bodega.


----------

